# Starting up a Playgroup in Heraklion...all welcome!



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there

My name is Sophia I'm from London and live with my partner and 1 year old girl in Heraklion. We have lived in Crete for 1 and a half years but in Heraklion since November. I am interested in meeting mothers and fathers with children and very much would like to set up a playgroup for us where we could meet regularly and do fun activites with our children as well as socialising with other mothers and fathers. 

I would really like to hear from you....have a great week!

Warm wishes 

Sophia


----------



## Irish_Mammy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Sophia, 
My name is Carol and I will be moving to Heraklion in March with my husband and our baby boy of 15 months.

That sounds like a lovely idea to set up a playgroup, I would deffinitely be interested. I dont think that I have PM privileges yet so can you send me a PM so we can arrange?

Did you get any other responses? I also know a lovely couple with 2 boys who have lived in Heraklion now for about 3 years I think, I will ask her along as well , she is from Liverpool and her husband is Greek.

Thanks for the post, 

Carol


----------



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Irish_Mammy said:


> Hi Sophia,
> My name is Carol and I will be moving to Heraklion in March with my husband and our baby boy of 15 months.
> 
> That sounds like a lovely idea to set up a playgroup, I would deffinitely be interested. I dont think that I have PM privileges yet so can you send me a PM so we can arrange?
> ...



Hi Carol 

It's lovely to hear from you and recieve your interest in the playgroup. I have tried to send you a PM, but it is not working yet maybe for you? maybe you could contact the forum faciliator to get some help with that? I haven't had any responses as yet, I know there have been a few people who I've contacted on this forum, who were moving a couple of weeks ago, maybe they still settling in to the Greek way of life 

It would be great also if possible to get in contact with your friends who live here, to see if their boys already go to a playgroup or if it is something they will also be interested in.

Drop me a PM when the facility is set up for you and I will re-send my message...it was a long one 

I look forward to hearing from you 

Sophia


----------



## Stefanie Luthman (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Sophia,

Is your playgroup still running? I have recently moved from Cambridge to Heraklion and am looking for some company for me and my 6 month old baby. Would be lovely to meet other mums and babies. I'm feeling quite isolated at the moment as I'm only starting to learn Greek.

Thank you,

Stefanie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to make 5 posts before the PM facility is activated

Jo xxx


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Sophia,

Is your Playgroup still running? I am moving from Cambridge, UK to Heraklion in couple of weeks with my 4 yr old son Arran and 2 yr old daughter Anaya and woyld love to meet up with some English speaking expats as I don't speak any Greek yet and am quite daunted at the moment at te thought of moving countries! My daughter used to go to play school/nursery in Cambridge so I am keen to find something similar in Heraklion for her. You can send me a PM if you wish. 
Cheers,
Arita


----------



## Sweetsister (Jul 31, 2012)

Bubs5 said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> Is your Playgroup still running? I am moving from Cambridge, UK to Heraklion in couple of weeks with my 4 yr old son Arran and 2 yr old daughter Anaya and woyld love to meet up with some English speaking expats as I don't speak any Greek yet and am quite daunted at the moment at te thought of moving countries! My daughter used to go to play school/nursery in Cambridge so I am keen to find something similar in Heraklion for her. You can send me a PM if you wish.
> Cheers,
> Arita


Im looking for a playgroup as well,and wondering if its still running?
I have a 4 yr old son and a 2 yr old son and another on the way  My eldest will be starting kindergarden in Sept.


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweetsister said:


> Im looking for a playgroup as well,and wondering if its still running?
> I have a 4 yr old son and a 2 yr old son and another on the way  My eldest will be starting kindergarden in Sept.


Hi Sweetsister,

Are you in Heraklion too? I am from England and have been here since March. We used to have a Playgroup but the person who ran it has moved away now. But I have met a few mums through the Playgroup and I'll be happy to have you join us. I have a 3 yo daughter and 5 yo son. Which kindergarten will your son start in Sept? My son goes to the European School. 
Send me a private message if you want to meet up or want to know anything. Good luck! 
Bubs5


----------



## Sweetsister (Jul 31, 2012)

Bubs5 said:


> Hi Sweetsister,
> 
> Are you in Heraklion too? I am from England and have been here since March. We used to have a Playgroup but the person who ran it has moved away now. But I have met a few mums through the Playgroup and I'll be happy to have you join us. I have a 3 yo daughter and 5 yo son. Which kindergarten will your son start in Sept? My son goes to the European School.
> Send me a private message if you want to meet up or want to know anything. Good luck!
> Bubs5


I just joined so i might not be able to PM yet but i will try to .
We are just outside of Heraklion,but looking to move closer,hopefully asap because my son is also going to the European school this year Is yours in kindersarten in sept too?


----------



## Sweetsister (Jul 31, 2012)

I cant find a pm button,maybe it will appear after 5 posts?


----------



## Sweetsister (Jul 31, 2012)

I will try to Pm you now


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweetsister said:


> I cant find a pm button,maybe it will appear after 5 posts?


Hi there, yes my son is in Kindergarten and will be there in Sep too so I am sure we shall see each other often!! I noticed you posted a thread in Stephanie's as well under the 'non profit Playgroup'. She is the person I was referring to who moved away to Sweden so we don't have a Playgroup running anymore as of now. Hopefully you can send me a PM after 5 posts so I can send you my contact details. Take care.


----------

